# Window Recall - Again



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Has anyone had their windows repaired on the recent recall scheme :?:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I know nothing; please advise which windows and model are affected.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

MalanCris said:


> Has anyone had their windows repaired on the recent recall scheme :?:


No. I phoned Discovery, they said they knew about the notices but they new nothing about the procedures to do repairs and did not have materials or tools, they are going to phone me. Allegedly.

That was 7th November.

He said it was some form of plastic clip. I'd do it myself if they sent instructions and the clips.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

I received a letter from Burstner a while ago regarding this potential problem and immediately contacted Discover. They knew about the problem (apparently the outer of the window can come away from the inner), but had not had any instructions from Burstner.
They eventually received the parts from Burstner last week and they need to screw the inner plastic to the outer using a small plastic washer. The washer is an off-white colour and will be seen at the corners of the windows and I was wondering if anyone had had this done so they could tell me if the washers stick out like a sore thumb.
Apparently the vehicles that are affected are 1999 to 2005 (mine has just scraped in on a 2006 plate!!)


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

MikeCo said:


> I know nothing; please advise which windows and model are affected.


Mike

This should help http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-54212-.html
Some 2006 UK Reg maybe in that lot, I believe that it is build date that is the criteria.

Chris


----------



## atman21 (Sep 6, 2008)

Chris, 

I had mine windows done on my 04 T615 just before Christmas. In answer to your question, no they don't stick out like a sore thumb just a small circle at each corner of the window where it overlaps the van body. 

Unfortunately on returning the van to its store I was flagged down by another motorist as the rear roof light was flapping open. It was still locked inside but the outer skin had come adrift and opened with wind when travelling.

I had been told by the dealer that it only applied to the side windows and therefore they hadn't checked the roof!! 

Another 70 mile round trip! Grrr

Anyone had experience of this? Does the PolyPlastic recall cover?

Andy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

atman21 said:


> I had mine windows done on my 04 T615 just before Christmas.


Who did yours ?

Just wondering who is clued up on this recall.


----------



## atman21 (Sep 6, 2008)

hilldweller said:


> atman21 said:
> 
> 
> > I had mine windows done on my 04 T615 just before Christmas.
> ...


Hi Brian

It was done by Elite Motorhomes near Banbury. Apparently they are sent a template that allows accurate drilling of the window to fit the studs.

Andy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

atman21 said:


> It was done by Elite Motorhomes near Banbury. Apparently they are sent a template that allows accurate drilling of the window to fit the studs. Andy


Shame, too far, but I must remember to give Discover a nudge.

Thanks,

Brian.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have looked at our roof lights as the rear one has moisture in it and the edges are full if small cracks looks like they could be going the same way. The front one is similar but no moisture in it yet.
Andy


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Mine has now been done and I will be picking it up tomorrow so I will post some pics.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Mine has now been done and I will be picking it up tomorrow so I will post some pics.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 10, 2007)

*Burstner window recall*

I had a front roof vent cover separate and slide down the roof and windscreen and land in front of me as I pulled into a layby. It was lucky, because I had just pulled off the A40 at Cheltenham and was looking for a CS site. I dread to think what could have happened if it had come off on the A40 amongst traffic. At first I didn't know where it had come from, because I could feel the glass inside, above the drop down bed. When we got onto the site I investigated further and found it had detached from the inner skin completely.
Then came my second bit of luck, if you can call it luck, I was only a couple of miles away from Burstner Dealer, Cotswold Motorcaravans, and they happened to have a spare cover laying in their workshop. So £30 lighter and back to the campsite with a new vent cover. An hour later and it was fitted. I managed to get out onto the roof through the vent opening, and fit it and then back down through the Heki.
So it might be worth checking these as well as the side windows. I have checked the website, and entered my van details, and informed that my van is not affected. I will have to get intouch with Burstner and ask them, in view of my experience with the roof vent, if I should have the other windows checked and the modification effected. Mike H.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Burstner window recall*



MikeH said:


> I had a front roof vent cover separate and slide down the roof and windscreen and land in front of me as I pulled into a layby. It was lucky, because I had just pulled off the A40 at Cheltenham and was looking for a CS site. I dread to think what could have happened if it had come off on the A40 amongst traffic. At first I didn't know where it had come from, because I could feel the glass inside, above the drop down bed. When we got onto the site I investigated further and found it had detached from the inner skin completely.
> Then came my second bit of luck, if you can call it luck, I was only a couple of miles away from Burstner Dealer, Cotswold Motorcaravans, and they happened to have a spare cover laying in their workshop. So £30 lighter and back to the campsite with a new vent cover. An hour later and it was fitted. I managed to get out onto the roof through the vent opening, and fit it and then back down through the Heki.
> So it might be worth checking these as well as the side windows. I have checked the website, and entered my van details, and informed that my van is not affected. I will have to get intouch with Burstner and ask them, in view of my experience with the roof vent, if I should have the other windows checked and the modification effected. Mike H.


Mike

Not many dealers would help if you had not bought from them, glad that CM fixed you up with the bits, we have always had 1st class service from them, thankfully only once when we bought it from them.

Chris


----------



## steersy (May 22, 2005)

*Done*

Had the letter at the beginning of Nov. Rang Timberland motorhomes to arrange the check, being the nearest dealer to Doncaster. They were supposed to ringme back, but never have. I phoned Camperuk in Lincoln, and they were only too pleased to check them, booked in, stayed overnight at Brownhills as that is where i bought it.
I emailed BurstnerUK to say how efficient Camperuk had been and how Timberland could not be bothered to reply. 
I know where i will NOT be looking for my next m/h.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Burstner window recall*



MikeH said:


> I have checked the website, and entered my van details, and informed that my van is not affected. Mike H.


It's bad software, I put in the wrong number and got "no problem" instead of "BAD NUMBER".


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Recall done, pics attached.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

MalanCris said:


> Recall done, pics attached.


Are you happy with it though? I have heard that alot of people aren`t. :?

steve


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

They're not really that noticable, however that said I'm off to look at a new van tomorrow!!


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Are you happy with it though? I have heard that alot of people aren`t. :?
> steve


It's not a repair is it. Just a bodge to stop it falling off, it could still separate, except at the corners.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Are you happy with it though? I have heard that alot of people aren`t. :?
> ...


Yep it`s a bodge in my eyes.I would not like that fix 8O on my waggon.

steve


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

*Window Recall - again*

 I received the recall for my 2005 Burstner via the previous owner in December. I contacted the only Burstner agent in Southern Ireland - Anchorpoint Motorhomes, Killaloe, Co Tipperary. They didnt want to know as I had not purchased the MH from them. I have spent 5 weeks trying to get other than acknowledgements to my emails from Burstner. Last week the outer skin of the bathroom skylight blew off while parked in my drive. I am very disappointed with Burstner. If this is their idea of customer service God help us. Ian


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

After three years with the Burstner I have taken the plunge and exchanged it for a new Rapido 999M 'A' Class which I collect on the 7th. March :lol:


----------

